# time to jettison



## spoletoliving (May 15, 2014)

We are looking for advice from other expats on how to jettison a household of furnishings that we purchased 4 years ago for a rented apartment in Spoleto (Umbria). We have essentially a 2-bedroom house worth of furnishings (no kitchen -- which was supplied by the owner, except for the fridge, Legnoart prep center, and custom open shelving which is perfect for small centro storico spaces). Included is a custom home theater/sound system with components and extensive rack/shelving that includes wine rack. This is a perfect set-up for someone moving into an unfurnished house or apartment. Please give us your ideas!!


----------

